# Serious problems with Macbook Pro



## ryanleh (Mar 21, 2016)

So a bunch of little things started randomly happening with my Macbook Pro (2009 I believe). Everything runs fine for a few hours usually and suddenly the CPU will randomly start maxing out with no processes running, applications will randomly crash/stop working/not start when you click on them. Nothing I could figure out to stop this except restarting computer. When I log out or try to shut down the screen goes black except for a pop-up "Security Agent Unapproved Caller". I'm not able to click it away so I have to force the computer off. After restart things will work fine for a while before they reset. I've booted it in safe mode with same results. I've started using Ubuntu which tends to work better.... but it will still have the same problem happen (applications crashing or not starting) and every two days or so I have to run a manual fsck on the hard drive in order for it to work. Not sure if I just have a really annoying virus or the hardware is simply failing.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

The simplest way to get rid of this error message is to boot into Safe Mode, then reboot as normal. Amongst other things, this flushes out many system level caches, which should resolve the Unapproved Caller message.

Reboot the Mac and immediately hold down the SHIFT key, continue holding shift until the loading bar appears
Let the Mac boot into Safe Mode, which will automatically dump caches
When completed, go to the Apple menu and choose "Restart" to reboot the Mac as normal


----------



## ryanleh (Mar 21, 2016)

Already did this - didn't fix the issue


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Sorry then. That is the extend of my MAC knowledge.. lol


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Post #3 here might help: http://forums.macrumors.com/threads...ay-only-be-invoked-by-apple-software.1723409/


----------

